# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey X [Christos H, Χρήστος, Αίας]

## fcuk

Κατι ακουστηκε οτι το ΑΙΑΣ θα πουληθει σε Χιωτικα συμφεροντα και θα δρομολογηθει ΜΥΤΙΛΙΝΗ-ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ ξερουμε κατι γι'αυτο?

----------


## Apostolos

Πρός πώληση ο ΑΙΑΣ. Ακούστικε ότι θα αντικατασταθεί απο μεγάλο αμφίδρομο... Τεως κόκκινο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος εποχής για τις παντόφλες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, μιας και είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι η τελευταία παντόφλα που είχε απομείνει, ο θρυλικός *Αίας*, επωλήθη από την HSW και σύντομα θα μας αφήσει για Ρίο όπως φημολογείται.  :Mad: 

Πού είναι τα χρόνια που πιτσιρικάς πέρναγα από το λιμάνι και μέτραγα 6-7 παντόφλες αραγμένες δίπλα-δίπλα. Δυστυχώς είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι σε λίγα χρόνια στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι θα βλέπουμε μόνο αντιαισθητικά ταχύπλοα, και αλουμινένια κουτιά.  :Mad:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε σε Έλληνα και θα δρομολογηθεί Ρίο - Αντίρριο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πρός πώληση ο ΑΙΑΣ. Ακούστικε ότι θα αντικατασταθεί απο μεγάλο αμφίδρομο... Τεως κόκκινο!





> Τέλος εποχής για τις παντόφλες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, μιας και είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι η τελευταία παντόφλα που είχε απομείνει, ο θρυλικός *Αίας*, επωλήθη από την HSW και σύντομα θα μας αφήσει για Ρίο όπως φημολογείται.


Να λοιπόν και μία από τις περιπτώσεις που δεν χαίρεσαι καθόλου όταν επαληθεύεσαι.  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Φαντάζεσαι όμως ότι παραλίγο να το χάναμε στην Αραπιά??? Το πλοίο θα ξανανιώσει αφού θα του κάνουν γενική επισκευή+τοποθέτηση ρεβέρσας στις κύριες μηχανές, ώστε να κάνει γρήγορα μεταβολή της στρέψης!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φαντάζεσαι όμως ότι παραλίγο να το χάναμε στην Αραπιά???


Δεν διαφωνώ φίλε. Απλά με στεναχωρεί η σκέψη ότι όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια (καλώς ή κακώς) θα βλέπουμε όλο και λιγότερο ''γραφικό'' το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, και θα κυριαρχήσουν εικόνες με απρόσωπα ταχύπλοα και τετραγωνισμένα κουτιά.  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Να σου πώ όμως κάτι??? Στην Αίγινα υπάρχουν όλο και περισσότερα όμορφα πλοία... Αρτέμης, Φοίβος, Νεφέλη...

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει ακόμα όνομα

----------


## Apostolos

Και το νέο του όνομα ποιά είναι ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

----------


## Leo

Το ξύλινο δίπλα στον Χρήστο ξέρει κανείς πιο έιναι? :Razz:

----------


## foths

Ο Αίας δεν και πιο παλιά στο Ρίο-Αντίριο;
Τι απέγιναν αυτοί που δούλευαν στον ΑΙΑ;

----------


## Apostolos

Απ' ότι ξέρω όχι. Ίσως ο nautikos ως γνώστης να ξέρει. Εννοείς το πλήρωμα του επι HSW? Ε, σε άλλα καράβια της! Όταν ένα πλοίο πουλιέτε συνήθως αποκτά νέο πλήρωμα!

----------


## nautikos

> Ο Αίας δεν και πιο παλιά στο Ρίο-Αντίριο;


Αν δεν κανω λαθος δουλευε ανελειπως στο Σαρωνικο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο ...*Χρήστος* (τι μανία κι αυτή να αλλάζουν ονόματα σε ιστορικά πλοία, π.χ. Αίας, Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος  :Sad: ) σήμερα στο Πέραμα,
με αρκετά εμφανή επάνω του τα σημάδια από τις εργασίες που γίνονται.

AIAS.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Απο οτι φαινεται οι νεοι ιδιοκτητες το θελουν σε καλη κατασταση και ξεκινησαν αρκετες εργασιες συντηρησης του πλοιου! Εδω τις παντοφλες σε γενικες γραμμες τις διατηρουν μια χαρα, μονο αν παρουν την ''κατηφορα'' για νοτιοτερες χωρες γινονται ας μην πω πως...

----------


## nautikos

To πλοιο ακομα βρισκεται στο Περαμα χωρις καποια αξιολογη (εξωτερικα τουλαχιστον) αλλαγη.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια αλλαγη που θα του εφτιαχνε την εικονα, θα ηταν να το βαψουν ολο λευκο

----------


## Apostolos

Η αλλαγή του ονόματος έγινε για συναισθηματικούς λόγους (αγαπημένος εκλιπόντας της οικογένειας)

----------


## Panos80

Ξερουμε που βρισκεται τωρα ο χρηστος (πρωην αιας)? Επισης ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος απο εσας εχει στην κατοχη του φωτο απο το 'ΕΛΛΑΣ', τον 'ΙΩΑΝΝΗ ΙΙ' και 'ΑΦΑΙΑ' (παντοφλες του αργοσαρωνικου που μας εχουν εγκαταλειψει λιγα χρονακια τωρα) και αν ξερουν που βρισκονται τωρα.

----------


## nautikos

Μεχρι πριν μερικους μηνες βρισκοταν στο_ Περαμα_ για εργασιες συντηρησης, πλεον εχει παει στο _Ριο_, εκει οπου αλλωστε προοριζοταν μετα την πωληση του απο την HSW.

----------


## foths

Τώρα το Πάσχα που ανέβηκα προς τα μέρη μου, περνώντας από τη γέφυρα του Ρίου, έβλεπα από κει πάνω μία παντόφλα που κάτι μου θύμιζε. Κοιτώντας πιο προσεκτικά, ήταν ο Αίας ως Χρήστος πλέον, ο οποίος καλά είναι, χαίρει άκρας λειτουργίας και σας στέλνει χαιρετίσματα. Κατά τύχη τον πέτυχα και στην επιστροφή να ξεφορτώνει φορτηγά κατά κύριο λόγο. Έχει αναλάβει διαφορετικά καθήκοντα από τότε που ήταν στη Σουβάλα και το καλοκαίρι μετέφερε εκδρομείς λουόμενους και ζευγαράκια ή που το χειμώνα ήταν σχεδόν άδειος, αλλά μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει. Ελπίζω και όσοι δούλευαν στον Αία απί HSW να είναι το ίδιο καλά. Αν και ήξερα μερικούς από αυτούς δε τους έχω δει σε άλλα πλοία της HSW

----------


## vinman

Οδυσσέας ΙΙ και το ''Σούπερφαστ'' του Σαρωνικού Απόστολος Π,τότε που το ταξίδι προς Αίγινα και όχι μόνο είχε άλλη χάρη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19570

(κομμένη απο το Πλώρη)

**Παράκληση προς τους διαχειριστες να το τοποθετήσουν στην σωστή ενότητα..απο λάθος το έβαλα εδώ...**

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

3 φωτο απο μενα. Ο Αιας κατευθυνεται προς το ντοκο της Αιγινας (2006) στην πρωτη, προς την καρβουνοσκαλα (2007) στη δευτερη, και σαν Χρηστος πλεον, δεμενος στο Ριο (2008 ) στην τριτη.

Aias Entering Pireaus.jpg

Aias Approaching Keratsini.jpg

Christos@Rio.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Stin deuteri phwto einai fortwmeno apo aigina kai paei stin Karvounoskala?? Mpravo fwti poli omorfes fwtografies!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Stin deuteri phwto einai fortwmeno apo aigina kai paei stin Karvounoskala??


Δεν διαβασες τι γραφει πανω απο την φωτο? Το εχω γραψει.

----------


## manolis m.

nAI ALLA KI PALI RWTAW ...EKANE TETOIOUS PLOES ???

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Θα σου λύσω εγώ την απορία Μανώλη. Το ΑΙΑΣ εκτός από τα 12ωρα που χτυπούσε καθημερινά (και 16ωρα και 18ωρα ενίοτε) μία φορά την εβδομάδα, Τρίτη συνήθως - και όποτε χρειαζόταν και Πέμπτη και καμιά φορά το χειμώνα και Σάββατο - ήταν επιφορτισμένο με τη μεταφορά των καυσίμων στην Αίγινα και το Αγκίστρι. Αυτά ήταν δρομολόγια εκτός σύμβασης και εννοείται ότι το πλήρωμα πληρώνεται έξτρα (μεταφορά επικίνδυνων φορτίων), κάτι που ποτέ φυσικά δεν έγινε. Τέλος πάντων, τα βυτία με τα καύσιμα και τα φορτηγά με τις φιάλες υγραερίου απαγορεύεται να τα φορτώνουν και να τα εκφορτώνουν στον Πειραιά. Πρέπει να πηγαίνει το βαπόρι στην Καρβουνόσκαλα και η όλη διαδικασία να γίινεται παρουσία της πυροσβεστικής. Και εκείνο που πάρα πολύ καλά ξέρω είναι ότι το ΑΙΑΣ έπρεπε συνήθως να τρυπώνει στο μάτι της βελόνας στην Καρβουνόσκαλα, παρά την όλη του δυσκολία στους χειρισμούς.

Φώτη, εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες σου!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αμα το εβλεπες, επεσε μεταξυ εμας (εγω ημουν πανω στον Αρχαγγελο) και του Μυκονος που ηταν δεξια!! Οπως τα λες ειναι Aρχιπελαγος. Και η φωτο ειναι βγαλμενη Τριτη, 14-8-07, 19.56!!!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Το ξέρω. Ο καπτα-Σταμάτης είναι κασκαντέρ.

----------


## manolis m.

Se euxaristw Arxipelagos gia tin aporia mou!!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Φώτη, μπορείς να μας πεις την ημερομηνία της πρώτης φωτογραφίας; Πρέπει να είναι ημέρα γιορτινή. 



> 3 φωτο απο μενα. Ο Αιας κατευθυνεται προς το ντοκο της Αιγινας (2006) στην πρωτη, προς την καρβουνοσκαλα (2007) στη δευτερη, και σαν Χρηστος πλεον, δεμενος στο Ριο (2008 ) στην τριτη.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φώτη, μπορείς να μας πεις την ημερομηνία της πρώτης φωτογραφίας; Πρέπει να είναι ημέρα γιορτινή.


Nαι, ειναι. 28-10-06 (13.39)! Ουτε καν ειχα προσεξει τα σημαιακια!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

To AIAΣ στην Αιγινα ενα βραδυ Σαββατου που είχε διανυκτερευση.....πέρυσυ... 
Hellenic Seaways (74).jpg

----------


## ApostolosMelis

Σα να ακούω και τη μηχανή του..Χαρακτηριστική..

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

To ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ (πρωην ΑΙΑΣ της HSW) στο Αντιριο . Στις 7/4/09
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40852

----------


## sg3

ο αιας τι εχει γινει? :Confused:

----------


## laz94

> ο αιας τι εχει γινει?


 
Εχει ονομαστεί "Χρήστος" και κανει το δρομολογιο Ριο - Αντίριο αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΙΑS στο δρομο για αιγινα τον σεπτεμβριο του 2006


IMG_1271.JPG

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω οτι απο σημερα το πλοιο εχει AIS

----------


## helatros68

Το Αιας προς Πειραια στις 5.5.2006.

aias 5.5.06.jpg

aias 2.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> νομιζω οτι απο σημερα το πλοιο εχει AIS


τι εχει απογινει αυτη η ψυχη;;ποτε πουληθηκε;;

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω φιλε οτι το πλοιο δεν πουληθηκε αλλα ειναι Ριο-Αντιρριο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι όντως στο Ρίο - Αντίριο. Απλά πλέον έχει αλλάξει η πλοιοκτησία αλλά και το όνομα του πλοίου, αν δεν κάνω λάθος από το 2007 ( ; ). Το νέο όνομα του είναι Χρήστος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To AIAS μεταφερει το 1982 τα πρωτα αυτοκινητα του ραλλυ ακροπολις απο τον πορο στον πειραια

scan0035.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτός είναι συνδυασμός ! Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα !  :Wink:

----------


## Panos80

Τι κανει αραγε το πλοιο? Δουλευει ή εχει σταματησει? Ξερει καποιος να μας πει?

----------


## avvachrist

> Τι κανει αραγε το πλοιο? Δουλευει ή εχει σταματησει? Ξερει καποιος να μας πει?


Έχει σταματήσει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και περιμένει την τύχη του αραγμένο στο Ρίο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πορθμειο _Αιας_ απο επικαιρα του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειο.
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...423&thid=11167

aias.jpgaias2.jpg

Ημερομηνια Παραγωγης
22/11/1977




> Τίτλος
> 
> Μετακίνηση ετεροδημοτών από την Αθήνα ενόψει των βουλευτικών εκλογών της 20ής Νοεμβρίου 1977.
> 
> Περιγραφή
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώντας τρένα, λεωφορεία, πλοία και κάθε άλλο διαθέσιμο μεταφορικό μέσο, οι ετεροδημότες εγκαταλείπουν την Αθήνα προκειμένου να ασκήσουν το εκλογικό τους δικαίωμα στις βουλευτικές εκλογές της 20ής Νοεμβρίου 1977. Υπολογίζεται ότι περισσότεροι από 500.000 ετεροδημότες εκλογείς μετακινήθηκαν από την πρωτεύουσα προς τους τόπους καταγωγής τους.
> Θεματικές κατηγορίες
> 
> ...

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το Χρήστος σήμερα το πρωί περιμένει την τύχη του στο Ρίο όπως είπε και ο avvachrist

----------


## GameManiacGR

Πέρασα τώρα το απόγευμα με το αυτοκίνητο από το Ρίο και είδα το Χρήστος με αναμενα φωτα και γινόντουσαν κάποιες εργασίες στον καταπέλτη και μέσα στο βαπορι.Δυστυχώς δεν προλάβαινε να σταματήσω να μάθω νέα.

----------


## apost

> Πέρασα τώρα το απόγευμα με το αυτοκίνητο από το Ρίο και είδα το Χρήστος με αναμενα φωτα και γινόντουσαν κάποιες εργασίες στον καταπέλτη και μέσα στο βαπορι.Δυστυχώς δεν προλάβαινε να σταματήσω να μάθω νέα.


Απο οτι ακουω μαλλςν πουλιθηκε σημερα καποια στιγμη απο τον αερα κοπικαν καποιοι καβοι του μου ειπε ενας φιλος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πουλήθηκε για πού φίλε apost, μήπως έμαθες;;;;

----------


## CORFU

http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/57394

----------


## apost

> Πουλήθηκε για πού φίλε apost, μήπως έμαθες;;;;


Μαλλον για το εξωτερικο

----------


## GameManiacGR

> http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/57394


Αρα καλά μου φάνηκε οτι ήταν δεμένο πιο πέρα απο την συνηθισμένη θέση του..

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μέσα απο την ταινία του φίλου GameManiacGR, είδαμε και το κλασικό σαλόνι του Χρήστος :Wink: .
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## GameManiacGR

Σήμερα στο Ρίο στην γνώριμή του θέση

DSC00019.jpg

Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,corfu,ionian star και όλους τους παντοφλάδες φίλους!

----------


## thanasis79

Για λίγες μέρες ακόμα θα είναι στο Ρίο.Επωλήθη μαζί μετά αλλά καράβια :Sad: .Φεύγουν το ΑΓ ΓΕΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔ και το ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι ,το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ  και παίζεται και το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Κ..

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας φίλε thanasis79. Τραβάτε λοιπόν φωτο και να μας ενημερώνετε :Wink: .

----------


## sg3

> Για λίγες μέρες ακόμα θα είναι στο Ρίο.Επωλήθη μαζί μετά αλλά καράβια.Φεύγουν το ΑΓ ΓΕΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔ και το ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι ,το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ και παίζεται και το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Κ..


 επωληθει και που παει?

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το Αγ.Γεωργιος Αιδηψου πάντως εκτελούσε κανονικά δρομολόγια σήμερα.Το Καμπέρος και το Αργοναύτης τις τελευταίες μέρες βρίσκονται δίπλα απο το Χρήστος και απ οτι εχω δει δεν πρέπει να εχουν κάνει δρομολόγια πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι πράγματι φευγουν.

----------


## avvachrist

Το περασμένο Σάββατο το απόγευμα πάντως εκτελούσαν κανονικά δρομολόγια και το Αγ. Γεώργιος Αιδ. και ο Αργοναύτης. Με τον ¶γιο ταξίδεψα κιόλας!!! Αντίρριο-Ρίο μέσα σε 10' ακριβώς!!!

----------


## thanasis79

Συγνώμη λάθος δικό μου..Το ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ ,ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ καο το ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι ..παραπληροφόρηση συγνώμη και παλι.. :Sad:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Χθες το απόγευμα που πέρασα είδα να γίνονται εργασίες στο  Χρήστος.Συγκεκριμένα στο τελευταίο deck απ οτι παρατήρησα έφτιαχναν  κάποιες μικροζημιές που είχαν γίνει απο την σύγκρουση με το Καμπέρος τότε με τον χοντρό αέρα που είχε στο Ρίο

----------


## emmanouil

Ξερουμε που παει?

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού σήμερα θα γιόρταζε ας το θυμηθούμε, φωτογραφημένο στις 03/02/2008 στο Πέραμα.
Το πλοίο πρέπει να έφυγε απο Ρίο στις 01/04/11 σαν CHRISTOS H με σημαιά Sierra Leone και τελικό προορισμό την Καζαμπλάνκα, με το ρυμουλκό CHRISTOS XXII. Καλά τα ταξίδια να έχει.

ΑΙΑΣ 01 03-02-2008.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AIAS εξω απο την αιγινα απο σουβαλα για αγκιστρι τον ιουλιο του 2007


argosar (197).jpg

----------


## Panos80

Το ΑΙΑΣ τον τελευταιο χρονο του στο Σαρωνικο εχοντας αποφασισει προφανως να το πουλησουν το ειχαν ξεζουμησει εντελως. Για να παρει στροφη φευγοντας απο Πειραια ειχες βγαλει γενια!!! Φιλε Παντελη εχεις ακουσει κατι για παντοφλα στο Σαρωνικο? Εγω περα του Εμπεδοκλη που εχει μεινει στασιμο δεν εχω κατι νεοτερο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ λοιπόν αγοράστηκε από την μεγάλη τεχνική εταιρεία της δυτικής Αφρικής, την _SOMAGEC_, η οποία όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει έχει αγοράσει πολλές παντόφλες μας τις οποίες έχει ονομάσει με το όνομα _ELOBEY_ και δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως σε Ισημερινή Γουινέα και Καμερούν.
> 
> Για την ιστορία, η πρώτη μας παντόφλα που είχε πάρει το όνομα ELOBEY 1 ήταν η ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ, ενώ είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ακόμα για τις ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY XI), ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY VI), ΘΑΣΟΣ IV (ELOBEY VII), ΠΩΛ (ELOBEY VIII). *Τέλος, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ELOBEY IX και X ονομάζονται τα ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ και ΑΙΑΣ χωρίς όμως να έχουμε τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις.*


Και έχουμε πλέον τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις ότι πράγματι το θρυλικό _ΑΙΑΣ_ έχει μετονομαστεί σε _ELOBEY X_, μιας και ανευρέθησαν οι _πρώτες_ φωτό του πλοίου από την Δυτική Αφρική. _Σεπτέμβριος 2011_, στο νησί Corisco της Ισημερινής Γουινέας.

flickr_Joaquin Giraldo M_08.jpg___flickr_Joaquin Giraldo M_09.jpg
*Πηγή :** flickr - Joaquin Giraldo M*.

Και μιας και δεν υπάρχουν στο παρόν θέμα, ας αναφέρουμε και κάποια στοιχεία για το πλοίο. Κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΑΙΑΣ_ βέβαια, το _1976_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοι Φιλίππου_ στο Πέραμα, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4628_ και _IMO 7392490_. Όλα του τα χρόνια στον Πειραιά και τις γραμμές του Αργοσαρωνικού, πουλήθηκε από την HSW στα τέλη του _2007_, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ και συνέχισε να δουλεύει από την άνοιξη του _2008_ (μετά από εκτεταμένες εργασίες στο Πέραμα) στην γραμμή του Ρίου - Αντίρριου.

Διαγράφηκε από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον Μάιο _2011_, όταν και έφυγε από την χώρα μας ρυμουλκούμενο για την Δυτική Αφρική με πρώτο προορισμό το Μαρόκο, από όπου και παραλήφθηκε από την νέα του πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία, την τεχνική εταιρία _SOMAGEC_.

----------


## SteliosK

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ 
έψαχνα έψαχνα και δεν έβρισκα τίποτα γι'αυτό το βαποράκι 
Σε ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καινούργιες φωτογραφίες του _ΑΙΑΣ - ELOBEY X_, από την δυτική Αφρική. Το περασμένο φθινόπωρο _(2014)_ στην τοποθεσία Kogo της Ισημερινής Γουινέας, σε τεχνικά έργα και την κατασκευή του ξενοδοχείου "Hotel Resort". Στην τρίτη φωτό εκτός του ξενοδοχείου σε πρώτο πλάνο, βλέπουμε και το _ΠΩΛ - ELOBEY VIII_.

Kogo - Guinea Ecuatorial_09-2014_01.jpg__Kogo - Guinea Ecuatorial_09-2014_02.jpg__Kogo - Guinea Ecuatorial_11-2014_2.jpg

Από το flickr και τα άλμπουμς της τεχνικής εταιρείας SOMAGEC.

----------


## thanos17

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο από τα πρώτα μου βήματα ως καραβολάτρης βρήκα φωτογραφίες από την αναχώρηση του μαζί με το ρυμουλκό που το πήγε στα ξένα!!! 
222744_201863583185250_8210287_n.jpg226202_201863273185281_6208932_n.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ΑΙΑΣ απο φιλμακι του 1980. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obn8L_bw7rw

ΑΙΑΣ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΙΑΣ_ σε φωτογραφία στο ebay.com από τον _Σεπτέμβριο 1981 στον Πόρο_, προ μετασκευής(ων) βέβαια. Διακρίνεται δεξιά κάτω και το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ_, νεότευκτο τότε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του _ΑΙΑΣ (ELOBEY X)_ από την Ισημερινή Γουινέα. Αριστερά διακρίνεται λίγο και το ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ _(ELOBEY XI)_.

odosaeginis.blogspot.jpg
_Πηγή : odosaeginis.blogspot_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια φωτογραφία του φίλου μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Αίας – Aias (Hellenic Seaways). Πειραιάς – Piraeus. Aνοιξη – Spring 2005

Georges-Pop-Αίας-–-Aias-(Hellenic-Seaways).-Πειραιάς-–-Piraeus.-Aνοιξη-–-Sprin.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Με αφορμή την φετινή καλοκαιρινή δρομολόγηση πλοίου ανοιχτού τύπου στη γραμμή της Σουβάλας, ας δούμε έναν όμορφο ζωγραφικό πίνακα που κοσμεί το παραλιακό εστιατόριο "Σαρωνικός", απεικονίζοντας το θρυλικό Αίας να καταπλέει λευκοντυμένο στο λιμάνι της Σουβάλας. 

ΑΙΑΣ.jpg

----------

